# Frankie- saved from abuse and doing wonderful! :)



## Stubby_Dog (Nov 16, 2010)

To view awesome pictures, click here:
http://www.facebook.com/notes/stubbydog-project/stubbydog-of-the-week-frankie/151184341598786

StubbyDog of the Week: Frankie
by StubbyDog Project on Monday, December 27, 2010 at 6:51am
By mom.... Teresa Harris
In April 2008, three days before my birthday, County authorities confiscated 22 Pit Bulls from their abusive owner in Cantonment. The Escambia Animal Shelter took them in as they were all severely malnourished, and some of them were in very bad shape. They were able to rehabilitate 22 of them. They all lived on 2-foot-long chains, and were severely under weight.

I heard of the story and took food to the shelter, but turned a blind eye and a deaf ear to the whole story as I knew that our county would never adopt them out -- they usually put down all pit bulls because of "liability issues". Several days later there was an article in the paper stating that for the first time ever, the county was actually putting pit bulls up for adoption through a rescue group. The Junior Humane Society of Pensacola had photos and quite a long laundry list of requirements for potential adopters. I submitted all my paperwork and passed with flying colors! My vet of 12 years now was the vet that has been working to make these poor babies healthy again, so that really helped that my vet's office loves me. They should considering all the money I've given to them over the years. 


I knew I would have another long road of training ahead of me again, but I was ready for it. We soon began obedience classes, and like Abbey (another Pit Bull I had rescued 2 years earlier), Frankie earned his Good Citizenship license. But first, Frankie needed to put on some weight. He had a lot to learn, but was eager and willing. Poor Frankie didn't even know what a treat, or a toy was. But that was then. Now Frankie, AKA Brad Pit, has left behind his tortured and unhappy early puppyhood and now he's a star!


He has come along way since he was rescued in April 2008, but Frankie was still very young when rescued, about 6 months old, and had escaped much of the abuse and neglect the others suffered. Named Brad Pit by JHS, I renamed him Frankie to honor Frankie Van Horn, director of JHS.


Now, two and a half years later, Frankie (Brad Pit) continues to thrive. Here is an updated list of his accomplishments:

• Earned his therapy dog license through the Delta Society in August 2010. He is registered as "Frankly Frankie RN" (rally novice).

• Earned his first AKC title in June 2010, his rally novice title. 

• Graduated beginning and advanced obedience classes at Best Paw Forward in 2008 and 2009. He was often the demonstration dog in classes.

• Earned his AKC Canine Good Citizenship award in April 2009.
• He is registered with AKC in its Canine Partners Program (registration of mutts) so he could compete in their competitions.

And as if that wasn't enough, we have also just finished our beginner course in agility. He is doing so well, and his favorite thing is the tunnel. Frankie runs through them so fast, I can't get to the other end before he comes barreling out. : )<span> </span>


I am just as proud as any mommy could be!!


----------



## Rador80 (Dec 29, 2010)

THat is so wonderfull.I am so glad that he is doing well and has a good mommy now.


----------

